# No updates or refunds on iBooks



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.teleread.com/2010/07/28/ibook-buyers-beware-no-refund-or-exchange-even-if-your-book-has-been-updated/

"I reported the problem to iBooks support and asked for an exchange. &#8230; Last weekend I received a email &#8230; [which said] &#8230; I understand that you purchased, "Ender's Game", and you do would like the updated version instead. I know how this is concerning for you and I will be glad to look into this issue for you. I have looked at your purchase. I am unable to refund this item. I do apologize for any inconvenience. I cannot "replace" this item with a new one. Your request for a refund for "Ender's End" was carefully considered; however, according to the iTunes Store Terms of Sale, all purchases made on the iTunes Store are final. This policy matches Apple's refund policies and provides protection for copyrighted materials.

So now I'm out $6. It's not the end of the world, but I'm still bothered by it, especially since I received a refund before for the first error-filled eBook and it wasn't nearly as error-filled as the second book. To say Apple doesn't do refunds is not quite true."

-----------

Love my iPad....but this is a good reason among many to stick to Kindle books on my iPad and Kindle.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Seems a bit dodgy.  I guess it doesn't matter that they sold you faulty goods?  Sounds like a loophole.  If it was a DTB, I bet you could return it to any book store and receive a refund or replacement.  

And, is just your typo, or did they really refer to the book by two different titles in their email?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a way to build customer loyalty in iBooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> http://www.teleread.com/2010/07/28/ibook-buyers-beware-no-refund-or-exchange-even-if-your-book-has-been-updated/
> 
> "I reported the problem to iBooks support and asked for an exchange. &#8230; Last weekend I received a email &#8230; [which said] &#8230; I understand that you purchased, "Ender's Game", and you do would like the updated version instead. I know how this is concerning for you and I will be glad to look into this issue for you. I have looked at your purchase. I am unable to refund this item. I do apologize for any inconvenience. I cannot "replace" this item with a new one. Your request for a refund for "Ender's End" was carefully considered; however, according to the iTunes Store Terms of Sale, all purchases made on the iTunes Store are final. This policy matches Apple's refund policies and provides protection for copyrighted materials.
> 
> ...


I read through the blog entry and its sources and it sounds like for the specific set of books by Orson Scott Card that the article is referring to, people will get a replacement book, that the publisher and Apple is working on correcting the edition and reissuing it to purchasers.

EDIT: (Although I agree, I still don't buy iBooks; I'm buying through Amazon for my Kindle and Kindle apps primarily and occasionally on Smashwords to read on Stanza on my iPad.) But anyway, here's what the author, Orson Scott Card says on his website http://www.hatrack.com/ebooks.shtml


> We have been made aware of several problems with the newly-released eBooks of Ender's Game, Speaker for the Dead, and several other OSC titles. Tor is aware of the problem and would like to apologize and let you know that steps are being taken to correct the files as soon as possible, beginning with Ender's Game. Therefore, we suggest that you wait to purchase any OSC eBooks until we can get these problems resolved. We'll do our best to update our website as the corrected titles become available.
> 
> People who purchased the defective ebooks will be contacted by the vendor with instructions for downloading the corrected version.


Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now, Amazon is the only retailer that will refund ebooks as policy. Some others will do it on a case-by-case basis, but their terms expressly say all sales final.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been contacted several times by Amazon and asked if I would like to get an updated new corrected file.


----------

